# كورس تعليم الاوتوكاد شرح فيديو اكتر من ممتاز وعلى mediafire



## aljooker505 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*






دورة لتعليم اوتوكاد شرح حقيقه اكتر من رائع من المهندس المتميز محمود عبدالرازق

جزاه الله كل الخير على مجهوده فى هذه الدوره 

يعنى باذن الله هتتعلم اوتوكاد صح حتى لو معلوماتك فيه صفر 

يتميزالشرح بالسهولة و فى نفس الوقت باسلوب غير تقليدى مركز على استخدام طرق حديثة و سريعة للرسم 

ادعو الله لى وله بظهر الغيب 

بسم الله نبدأ 

اضغط على كل كلمه لتفعيل الرابط 

INTRODUCTION

LINE 

ERASE&LINE ORTHO 



 


REVISION ON FIRST DAY 


COPY AND MOVE 


MIRROR 


CIRCLE 


COOR SYSTEMS AND RECTANGLE 



 


ROTATE AND SCALE 


ARRAY 


DONUT AND RECTANGLE CON 


FISH 

انحرافات



 

ARC AND EXTEND 

ARC&extend

Fillet&Chamfer1 

Fillet&Chamfer


PoinT 



 
ALIGN 

BULB

CHAIR 

COLUMN 

GEARS

FANS



 
POLYLINE

REVISION ON CLOUD AND WIPEOUT 

باقى اليوم الخامس 



 
MULTILINE 

MULTILINE SYLE



 
LAYERS1

LAYERS2

DIM

DIM STYLE

ZOOMING

HATCHING

EXAMPLES​





*​


----------



## marshal111 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

هوا شرح blocks ,txt,and print ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 سبتمبر 2011)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedelmasryxp (21 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## aljooker505 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط





سنا الإسلام قال:


> *مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(
> 
> 
> 
> ...












شكرا لتثبيت الموضوع واتمنى ان تعم الفايده على الجميع 






​


----------



## aljooker505 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*برنامج اوتوكاد 2010 على روابط ميديافاير بحجم 1.3 جيجا*







علشان يكون الموضوع كامل لقيت انو لازم انزل البرنامج لزيادة الفايده 

حجم البرنامج :- 1.3 جيجا بايت

كيفية تسطيب البرنامج وتفعيل الكراك

سطب البرنامج من ملف التسطيب الموجود بالفولدر
سيطلب منك سريال البرنامج
serial: 000-00000000

لتشغيل الكراك
اعمل كوبى للملف
adlmint.dll الموجود فى الفولدر
وانسخه فى فولدر البرنامج
C:\Program Files\Autocad2010
وبكده يبقى كله تمام ونقدر نشغل البرنامج

الرابط الاول 

الرابط التانى 

الرابط التالت 

الرابط الرابع 

الرابط الخامس 

الرابط السادس

الرابط السابع

الرابط التامن 

الرابط التاسع

الرابط العاشر

الرابط الحادى عشر

الرابط الثانى عشر

الرابط الثالث عشر

الرابط الرابع عشر

الــــكــــراك






​


----------



## hk_shahin (23 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## Eng.Samaka (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## هيثم فاروق (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا للجميع على هذا المجهود .انا فعلا كنت ببحث عن البرنامج والحمد لله انى وجدته . متشكر لكم جميعا . جزاكم الله خيراً .


----------



## power man1 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فى المهندس الجميل ذو الشرح الممتع محمود عبد الرازق


----------



## hytham_333 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aljooker505 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

هيثم فاروق قال:


> شكرا للجميع على هذا المجهود .انا فعلا كنت ببحث عن البرنامج والحمد لله انى وجدته . متشكر لكم جميعا . جزاكم الله خيراً .



تشرفت بمرورك وبالتوفيق للجميع 







​


----------



## سليمان السهو (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً ​


----------



## المهندس 2012 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

جـــــــــــزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## aljooker505 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

المهندس 2012 قال:


> جـــــــــــزاك الله ألف خير



جزاك الله كل خير شكرا ليك وللجميع وبالتوفيق دايما





​


----------



## geniecivil (18 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن محاضرات في الاوتوكاد محاضرة طباعة و النصوص للاستاذ محمود عبد الرزاق
يعني اليوم الثامن والتاسع


----------



## fox_man88 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## abonaif007 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


هي دي كل المحاضرات؟؟ لو فيه كمان يا ريت تنزلوها لاني بحمل فيها ومش عاوز لما ادرسها أتفاجأ انه ناقصة


----------



## spiderman13133 (22 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر يا هندسة بس هل دا شرح الاوتوكاد كامل والا فية حاجة ناقصة (اقصد لمدنى يعنى)


----------



## مينا نبيل رسمي (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (24 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اتمنى لو فى لسه محاضرات ينزها وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس مصرى 2 (19 أبريل 2012)

أخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا لكن لم استطع تحميل البرنامج او المحاضرات -الشرح- ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ModyMmaa (27 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## okeyskaar (23 يوليو 2012)

شكررررااااااا وجارى التحميل


----------



## مصطفي محمد الحصري (29 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emp.egypt (29 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (17 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (17 مارس 2013)

:30::30::30::30::30:


----------



## Eng Ahmed Elmdaen (6 يونيو 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا
وربنا ينفع بك*


----------



## رامى بلح (6 يونيو 2013)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## leone (26 نوفمبر 2013)

أخي لارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء
أرجو رفع هذه الملفات مرة أخرى حيث أنها لا تعمل
*
MIRROR 
CIRCLE 
COOR SYSTEMS AND RECTANGLE 
*


----------



## MAKLAD (26 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mom77 (2 أغسطس 2014)

Thanks


----------

